# Caught on Camera!!! Odd picutures of horses!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some silly pictures of my Boo. 

Here he is, scratching his legs after schooling on the CC course:


"Mom!! I've gotta go peee!"



















And here he is...ah.............rubbing............his belly 

"oooh yeah, a little more to the left"


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I loveee that horse! he is gorgeous and funny> lool


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pic one:"OOOO that feels good" Pic two: "That rolling made meh tired" and "Necon get your big percheron butt outta my spotlight". Pic three "Im gonna see how far i can go on three legs!!"


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

"I dont actually want to get out, im just showing you that i can!"









"ARHHH!!! A big scary dog!!!"









"itchy butt, ITCHY BUTT!!!! ahh thats better"









"OMG!!!! Did you see that!?!?!?"


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jag - "MOM! She's got my tongue... Stop taking stupid pictures and make her le'gooooooo!!!"

LOL


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

cloud mystique your photos are awesome. love the last one! you black horse with the star and snip is gorgeous!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

boxer said:


> cloud mystique your photos are awesome. love the last one! you black horse with the star and snip is gorgeous!



Thanks : ]


----------



## bobobop1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol!They all r *SO* cute!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)




----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Awwww, they just look sooooo adorable and funny! I even cracked up laughing!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Llama! :lol:


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh if I was only on MY computer!! Very cute!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

1. My colt Chex being a fiesty buggar in the arena
2. Snickers the pony says "ahhh thats the spot kids!"
3. Dharma says "phooey on you, get that thing out of my face"


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i lvoe all of those pictures, they made me laugh.


----------



## sunny7horse (Apr 23, 2009)

This horse at my barn rolled his tongue up vertically, like kind of folded it down the center and made funny noises after I fed him an apple. Lol!


----------



## sunny7horse (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh geez sorry that I didn't resize that! It stretched this whole board =/ oops.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When is this contest ending?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

There's no feeling in the world like getting up after a good roll!









I'm going to put it on alll by myself! (funny thing he pretty much managed to put it on, but it fell off because he threw his head at his achievement LOL)


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I have one more pic to enter into the contest.

Chex says "yaaaawn, its hard work being a baby horse!"


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Dont want


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

They must be funny, my boyfriend is laughing with me LOL
Keep them coming xD


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


>




i lolled at the last one 




very funny/cute/lol


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

madisonfriday said:


> Dont want




LOLOLOLOLOLLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOL




**** i hate that word x)


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, here is one for you - two part series as it were. I took these about 2 seconds apart from another. This lady was a student of mine a couple years ago, and this is her first horse. She still has him, and they still tease each other constantly... a real match! This was just before Mother's Day, and her daughter (pictured) had just given her that hat for a present. LOL


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL. The ladies expression is hilarious!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Picture Perfect said:


> Llama! :lol:


Oh goodness, this is precious!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> OK, here is one for you - two part series as it were. I took these about 2 seconds apart from another. This lady was a student of mine a couple years ago, and this is her first horse. She still has him, and they still tease each other constantly... a real match! This was just before Mother's Day, and her daughter (pictured) had just given her that hat for a present. LOL


My horse always takes off my hats.... *sigh*


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

This is Misty saying "Good Morning"








Larry close-up


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I love those...let's see more.


----------

